# Mandatory CCTV in Dubai homes?



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I have just heard on Dubai Eye (radio) that all homes in the UAE must be fitted with CCTV cameras within three months. Surely, this cannot be true?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Time warp - must be April 1st.

Even if it were true, there's no capacity to do anything with the pictures.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

This policy brought to you by the UK Home Office.


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

Security cameras now a must for all Dubai buildings - Khaleej Times


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

looks like apartments, office buildings etc. would have these cameras in common areas (the article talks about identifying 25000 buildings)? Most of the newer buildings have these in any case.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

It seemed totally ridiculous but the radio presenter and guest (a real estate agent) said "every villa and every apartment" must have CCTV cameras. Good old mainstream media.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Its the standard of understanding and comprehension that we have all come to expect of Real Estate Agents


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

CEO of one of the big ones here.


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

Security surveillance will have to be compulsorily installed in all Dubai buildings and villas, according to Dubai Police:

3 months to install CCTV cameras in all buildings, villas: Dubai Police - Emirates 24/7

According to this, even individual villas will need cctv that covers every entrance/exit, including ones that can see number plates for any car parking area.

The article says all villas at the start, but then later says 'villa compounds' - could this mean that cctv needs to be on the entrance gates to each compound rather than each individual villa (it says 25,000 buildings don't have this yet, but if it is each individual villa then the number that don't have it must be more than that)

If it is every villa, then so much for privacy in your own home! Where are these recordings to be stored, some central location with unknown people being able to view them at any time? Who pays for the costs of installation and maintenance of this? If remote/central storage then there has to be a massive network to connect all of this - if local storage then again who installs and maintains this, and who pays of the electricity all this is going to use.?

I get the feeling that, as with just about every announcement made, there will be further announcements to clarify the initial one...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Yes it will be villa compounds.
Actually not a bad idea - as security on villa compounds is woeful - the security guards let anybody in, without any real checks.
Many buildings and compounds will already have CCTV fitted - how well it works is another matter!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't see what the issue is? It only has to be in entrances and emergency exits. Will protect against break-ins, unwanted canvasers etc. The only people I think who would object, could be those who are doing things they shouldn't.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> I don't see what the issue is? It only has to be in entrances and emergency exits. Will protect against break-ins, unwanted canvasers etc. The only people I think who would object, could be those who are doing things they shouldn't.


I think it’s more the technical aspect that people have issue with. Different articles I've read said say slightly different things, but based on an approximate 25,000 buildings and 650 available contractors they have to do roughly 40 properties each within the 90 day limit. That will take a lot of staff. 

Main issue is that it isn't just entrances and exits, recording equipment also has to be installed in a secure location, so there are loads of issues with the installation also, like ensuring the cables cannot be tampered with – that will basically involve having to remove ceilings for internal distribution and installing cable trays to recording equipment if not already installed. 

Also need to factor in how many cameras and recording equipment are actually available off the shelf in UAE, not enough I would think, so more will have to be ordered in which eats further into the proposed 90 day programme (which has already started).

Add to the fact that cameras actually do they little to stop crime occurring and often have very little to do with identifying and prosecuting criminals, due to low image quality, this potentially seems like a panic button has been hit a little early.


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

As WSD says, the technical and installation requirements for this are massive, as is then the ongoing maintenance of this. If it is local storage of video, then where in each building should this storage equipment be installed, who has access to it (at what notice), who pays to maintain it and keep it working, who pays for the electricity to run all of it (what happens if a property is empty whilst for example there is no tenant - often the dewa feed etc is cut off during that time)

If it is not local storage, then a huge network is needed to transport all of that video back to central locations. Construction of a network like that would take way more than the 90 days given, and that's without any of the actual cameras etc, just the networking itself. Again, who pays to maintain that?

On the privacy side of things, the 'if you have nothing to hide...' argument is a fallacy - but that's not a discussion for this forum


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
As I already stated many buildings already have this equipment installed. I have visited many control rooms in Dubai apartment and office buildings - this is where the recording equipment and monitors are generally located. You would be amazed at the good clarity and sound available in some buildings - including the lifts!
I don't think that the contractors will have difficulty sourcing and installing equipment within the timeframe.
I believe this is more about ensuring equipment is working properly as I suspect the authorities are mad at missed opportunities at catching offenders as a lot of already installed kit is not working properly (poor picture quality, washed out images from sunlight, broken recorders etc.)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jowhara (Aug 10, 2014)

well, I think it is a good idea - to have CCTV cameras at entrances and hallways in all buildings. too many bad things have happened (such as forced prostitution) and this may be a way to stop it.


----------

